# Won my first Wyndham time share via ebay



## STEVIE (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi, 
   Well I made a bid of one dollar on a Wyndham 300,000 points timeshare last night, and I won. I am totally surprised and I am even a little nervous about winning because I don't understand how I won for just one dollar. I am hoping everything is above board and I don't have any problems. I now need to learn about Wyndam and from the little I have read it seems to be a bit complicated. Where should I start reading in order to gain as much knowledge as I can so I can utilize this purchase to its potential? The add said an RCI membership is included, since I already belong to RCI, how does this work? Thanks ahead for any advise, Sue


----------



## siesta (Dec 29, 2010)

congrats! hope you took the time to read up on the forum and stickies, wealth of info there. I got mine for a dollar too, great deal if you get the right contract.

you will be given a corporate RCI account that you can only use with your wyndham points, its free (read: paid for by your MF).  Soon though, we will not be using rci.com anymore but a portal through wyndham's site (they say mid january).


----------



## STEVIE (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Siesta, how long did it take for you to learn the system? Have you traded internally and/or with RCI? If so, how did you do? If you stayed at your home resort, were you able to reserve the week you wanted, and if so how far out did you make your reservation? I know I am asking alot of questions and I need to read all I can to understand how the system works. I appreciate all the information I receive. Thanks, Sue


----------



## siesta (Dec 29, 2010)

with points you can book at your home resort at 13 months out, and everywhere else 10 months out.  At 10 months out there is great availability. Week 51/52 and high demand weeks at specific locations is where you _may_ see difficulty (for example: new orleans for mardi gras).  That's why its usually best to get points with the lowest MF.  Usually around $5 more or less per 1000 points is a good deal.


----------



## GregT (Dec 29, 2010)

Sue,

What property did you buy?   Wyndham is an excellent system with very good properties.   The only thing it has going against it (in my opinion) is that is ownedy by Wyndham.

Wyndham will change the rules periodically and take away little perq's that the ownership likes, but once you expect that, it's a very good system to own.

I bought my ownership for not much more than $1 (I think I paid $180).  The primary cost of this membership will be the never-ending maintenance fees.  I hope your property is a low-MF property, because that's the primary distinguishing factor between memberships.

Many people (like me) will buy the lowest-MF property they can find, but then never actually visit that property.  

The stickies above are a wealth of information and Goofyhobbie has a series of articles worth reading to further educate you on the system.

Good luck and welcome to the Wyndham board!

Best,

Greg


----------



## siesta (Dec 29, 2010)

I believe it is worth mentioning that it is not just low MF one should be after, but a consistency of being the lower MF in the system.  For example, new resorts may have lower MF because they are being subsidized while in sales mode.


----------



## STEVIE (Dec 29, 2010)

I bought at Seawatch in Myrtle Beach. The MF are high but not higher than my developer Orlando week which can not trade into Myrtle Beach in the summer. And the difference for what I paid to the developer for my Orlando week vs. one dollar for the Wyndham week I have no complaints. I have a question. As mentioned one can request at their home resort 13 months out to maximize the chance of getting the reservation they really want. In my situation I don't receive the points until Oct., which is only 10 months before the August week I would want. How does that work? Thanks, Sue


----------



## JimMIA (Dec 29, 2010)

GregT said:


> Wyndham will change the rules periodically and take away little perq's that the ownership likes, but once you expect that, it's a very good system to own.


That's certainly not unique to Wyndham.  At Disney Vacation Club, they used to have free valet parking but they dropped the perk with absolutely NO notice of any kind.  Owners literally parked their cars at night with free valet and woke up to learn they now owed $10 or whatever!  At DVC, they call that an _"enhancement in response to member feedback to improve the ownership experience..."_  

*****
Sue, one thing you should be prepared for is an *extended* wait to get set up so that you can use your account.  What DVC does in a week takes Wyndham two months to do on their best day.

We did not experience Wyndham's best service.  We closed our contract on July 29, and the paperwork went to Wyndham where it apparently sat in someone's inbox until around the first week of October.  When they finally looked at the paperwork, Wyndham discovered that the closing agent had made a mistake...so the paperwork went back.  The paperwork was received back at Wyndham on October 18, and they finally set up our account on December 2.  They say they sent us a letter, but we still have not received it (they have the correct address and we've lived here for 12 years, so  ).  

Just yesterday (Dec 28 -- *FIVE MONTHS after closing*), I called Wyndham (again  ) and found out everything was completed.

On the bright side, I discovered that we had 35,000 points credit-pooled that we didn't know about and 52,000+ 2010 points that we also didn't know about.  Thanks to the assistance of very helpful Wyndham folks, we were able to get a full understanding of our account and deposit 42,000 points into RCI.  

We'll lose 10,000 points that we might have been able to use with a competent system, but we gained  77,000 we had no idea we even owned...so we're happy with that.  I guess.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 29, 2010)

I have booked ALL my 2011 points months ago. Some were booked in 2009 for 2011 as I used by ARP at the 13th month mark.

Makes me realize I need to have my 2012 plans in the works NOW!


----------



## STEVIE (Dec 29, 2010)

What is ARP? Sue


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 29, 2010)

susgar said:


> I bought at Seawatch in Myrtle Beach. The MF are high but not higher than my developer Orlando week which can not trade into Myrtle Beach in the summer. And the difference for what I paid to the developer for my Orlando week vs. one dollar for the Wyndham week I have no complaints. I have a question. As mentioned one can request at their home resort 13 months out to maximize the chance of getting the reservation they really want. In my situation I don't receive the points until Oct., which is only 10 months before the August week I would want. How does that work? Thanks, Sue



You have Advance Reservation Priority at the Wyndham's Myrtle Beach resorts 13 months before checkin. That is your ARP.


----------



## puppymommo (Dec 29, 2010)

siesta said:


> you will be given a corporate RCI account that you can only use with your wyndham points, its free (read: paid for by your MF).  Soon though, we will not be using rci.com anymore but a portal through wyndham's site (they say mid january).



I don't understand what siesta is saying here.  I have one RCI account that covers both my Wyndham points and my non-Wyndham week.  I think I had my Wyndham property first and then added the non-Wyndham property to it. But it is the same RCI account for both.  Of course this will probably be moot once the new Wyndham portal thingie gets established.


----------



## puppymommo (Dec 29, 2010)

*Congrats!*

By the way, Sue, I forgot to congratulate you!  I think you will really enjoy the Wyndham resorts, I have never been to one that I didn't like.  I, too, bought my Wyn points on ebay about 6 years ago.  With 300,000 you should be able to go just about anywhere!

Susan F


----------



## STEVIE (Dec 29, 2010)

Even if I don't receive the points until 10 months before the reservation I am looking for? Sue


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 29, 2010)

Receiving points? You will use your account as soon as Wyndham recognizes you as the owner & you start paying MFs - figure 3-5 months from now. You can book reservations once you have a Wyndham account. Usage is based on life of points (Oct 2011-Sep 30, 2012); Booking window starts 13 months at HOME RESORT using your ARP before Oct 1, 2011 or the desired checkin date during the life of points.

That is why TS owners are always planning way out in the future. I have ALL my 2011 points booked, even though it is not yet 2011 (I have not received those points).

To get the 2012 Summer usage, you need to book May-July 2011 using the points from your Oct 2011-Sep 30, 2012 Use Year.


----------



## STEVIE (Dec 29, 2010)

Linda, thank you so much. Ok they said I would have to start paying MF in March but I would receive my points in Oct. Didn't make sense and still doesn't make sense to me. So once I start paying MF I can go ahead and reserve my week? If I want to travel to my home resort in August, would I be able to make a reservation for 2011 or 2012?   I know there is a learning curve here, but it seems so confusing right now. Sue


----------



## siesta (Dec 30, 2010)

puppymommo said:


> I don't understand what siesta is saying here.  I have one RCI account that covers both my Wyndham points and my non-Wyndham week.  I think I had my Wyndham property first and then added the non-Wyndham property to it. But it is the same RCI account for both.  Of course this will probably be moot once the new Wyndham portal thingie gets established.


 the wyndham rci account is "free", I was under the impression for you to add a non-wyndham week you would have to be a "paying" member.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 30, 2010)

susgar said:


> Linda, thank you so much. Ok they said I would have to start paying MF in March but I would receive my points in Oct. Didn't make sense and still doesn't make sense to me. So once I start paying MF I can go ahead and reserve my week? If I want to travel to my home resort in August, would I be able to make a reservation for 2011 or 2012?   I know there is a learning curve here, but it seems so confusing right now. Sue



The seller is paying the first 3 months MF on your 2011 Points.

Once you get an account set up in your name (WYndham recognizes you as the owner), you can make reservations for you points. Earliest is 13 months before your USE year - this is within the 13 month mark NOW for OCt 2011 Use Year start.

I took a small, local vacation once I had my account. Sort of a test drive. Just do NOT cancel and rebook, as Wyndham will use the GOOD points first and let the cancelled points accumulate - ones you can't use for ARP.

Suggest you read Goffyhobbie's Wyndham Primer or get ahold of an written Owners Manual ===> the learning curve is longer than many owners will attempt to master.  The more you learn, the more benefit you will get from your points & the fewer nuasence fees you will pay.

Learn what Reservation Transactions and Housekeeping Credits are.

It is a good class of resorts (not the fanciest, but some very nice places overall). But the fees will be a PIA.

Welcome to Wyndhamland....


----------



## shorts (Dec 30, 2010)

siesta said:


> the wyndham rci account is "free", I was under the impression for you to add a non-wyndham week you would have to be a "paying" member.



I already had an RCI account when I got my Wyndham ownership. I gave them that number and that account became my "paid for Wyndham RCI account" and I received a refund for the remaining years I had paid ahead on my RCI account.


----------



## siesta (Dec 30, 2010)

```

```



shorts said:


> I already had an RCI account when I got my Wyndham ownership. I gave them that number and that account became my "paid for Wyndham RCI account" and I received a refund for the remaining years I had paid ahead on my RCI account.


ok so you were obviously confused then.

*free* wyndham rci account is only good for your wyndham points.  If you already *pay* for an rci account, they can add that to your paid for account and have it all together ...


----------



## shorts (Dec 30, 2010)

siesta said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> ok so you were obviously confused then.
> ...



Wrong - my RCI account is NOT just for my Wyndham points. I do not pay for my RCI account directly (I do however pay for it thru my Wyndham Plus program fees  ). All of my weeks (non-Wyndham) are in this account that I have had since 1994. I received a REFUND of the RCI fees I had paid for membership once Wyndham began paying the membership fees.


----------



## siesta (Dec 30, 2010)

ok, well you are the one with the account so I believe you, and guess *I'm the one that's mistaken*. I was definitely under the impression to the contrary, and I will look into this further, thanks for clarification if you are in fact correct.

edit: yes you are correct, and the question of whether this will be the case in the future (after the change) is a good one.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 30, 2010)

siesta said:


> the wyndham rci account is "free", I was under the impression for you to add a non-wyndham week you would have to be a "paying" member.



No, unlike II that double dips owners for both a group membership AND an individual one if yu want to add other resorts the Wyndham/RCI account is a fully paid, regular RCI Weeks membership that you can use for Wyndham & non-Wyndham resorts that are in RCI. They even refund your fees if you have paid for a time period covered by Wyndham.  Part of a great deal that Wyndham Points represents for resale purchasers.


----------



## hopefairy (Dec 30, 2010)

I just purchased my first Wyndham timeshare in the fall. I already had an RCI account and when refused to use it for my Wyndham points.  I now have 2 accounts.  One I paid for, one that comes with Wyndham.


----------



## STEVIE (Dec 30, 2010)

Why were you refused? Why do you have to pay for a second account? I don't understand. Sue


----------



## STEVIE (Dec 30, 2010)

After the sale goes through, if I deposited all 300,000 points in RCI what would you think the trading power would be? Any idea? Thanks, Sue


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 30, 2010)

*All bets are off on TP*

Wyndham will rewrite the trading guideline for Wyndham deposits or points or trading credits in MID JANUARY 2011.

Another new system!


----------



## DrBopp (Dec 30, 2010)

susgar said:


> After the sale goes through, if I deposited all 300,000 points in RCI what would you think the trading power would be? Any idea? Thanks, Sue



Why would you want to deposit all of your points in RCI when you first receive them?


----------



## STEVIE (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't know, just trying to learn the system. Wondering if depositing as many points as possible would increase trading power. I have alot to learn and I know there are fellow tuggers here who have great wisdom. Sue


----------



## chriskre (Dec 30, 2010)

Sue,

Take your time planning your vacations.  

I made two deposits to RCI last year and now I'm regretting that I didn't keep my points to book internally.

There is some great availability within the internal Wyndham system that you can never get on RCI so my advice would be to see what's available before you start thinking of exchanging with RCI.  

From now on I'm probably only going to use my Wyndham points within Wyndham.  That's the beauty of these mini-systems.  

You also might want to consider working with SFX.  Might be a better value for you than RCI.  I know I'm probably going to go that route if I decide not to use my Wyndham points internally.


----------



## Culli (Dec 30, 2010)

susgar said:


> I don't know, just trying to learn the system. Wondering if depositing as many points as possible would increase trading power. I have alot to learn and I know there are fellow tuggers here who have great wisdom. Sue



Good news - Wyndham is a pretty flexible system and you bought resale at a 99% discount then retail!

Bad news - if you are not a researcher and like to learn new things....Wyn might seem to be a little much.

Read read read and experiment, nothing beats experience.   I love our Wyndham points I have only owned since 2008.  I think you will learn to love the system and once you become experienced in it you will think WOW HOW DID I GET SUCH A  GREAT DEAL!?!?!?!?  Take your time when dealing with RCI don't rush into it except for getting your account set up.  There are changes in RCI that will effect Wyn directly so I wouldn't do anything in RCI if I were  you until the dust settles.  Without RCI Wyn has so many choices and flexibility no need to worry about RCI yet.  RCI is a great tool and will enhance your membership but Wyn is a great system by itself.

Congrats and read read and experiment.


----------



## STEVIE (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi, I called the company I am buying from and asked them about the RCI membership. I told them I already have an existing membership and asked if my previous resort would be added to the new Wyndham account and then I would have only one RCI membership. They told me no. The reason is because I have a weeks account and the Wyndham would be a points account. Somehow I thought the points account on RCI was only for RCI points, but I was wrong. So When you buy Wyndham points it is considered a points account on RCI?
This is my first nondeveloper purchase and from what I have read I won't be receiving any information on how to use the system from Wyndham. Does anyone know where I can purchase an owners manual? Also, is there any where I can find a chart listing various resorts and the number of points required to trade in? Thankyou all for being patient, I know I will have more questions.  Sue


----------



## shorts (Jan 6, 2011)

susgar said:


> Hi, I called the company I am buying from and asked them about the RCI membership. I told them I already have an existing membership and asked if my previous resort would be added to the new Wyndham account and then I would have only one RCI membership. They told me no. The reason is because I have a weeks account and the Wyndham would be a points account. Somehow I thought the points account on RCI was only for RCI points, but I was wrong. So When you buy Wyndham points it is considered a points account on RCI?
> This is my first nondeveloper purchase and from what I have read I won't be receiving any information on how to use the system from Wyndham. Does anyone know where I can purchase an owners manual? Also, is there any where I can find a chart listing various resorts and the number of points required to trade in? Thankyou all for being patient, I know I will have more questions.  Sue



They are wrong. The RCI account you get from Wyndham is a WEEKS account not points. In fact, Wyndham can use your existing RCI account if you notify them of your RCI account number. All of your weeks can be in the one RCI account that is paid for thru your Wyndham program fees.

If you go to the website wyndhamowners.org there are point charts and information on each resort as well as an excellant primer for those just starting to learn about Wyndham. You do have to join but it is free. 

HTH


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jan 6, 2011)

The company you called is right and wrong. Currently you are able to put your non-Wyndham weeks into your Wyndham RCI account but it sounds like that will change when the points grid RCI change which is suppose to happen around Jan 15th. So for all intents and purposes you have to have 2 separate accounts. As for the owners manual if you look in the Wyndham sticky at the top of the forum you will see a link for the resort directory. That is the same thing as the owners manual and is accessible without having a Wyndham login. That will show each resort's point chart and what the units contain along with how many people each unit can hold. The only thing that the directory doesn't show you that the website does is the room layouts but I think most of those are available over on wyndhamowners.org under each resort. 

Jason


----------



## shorts (Jan 6, 2011)

jjmanthei05 said:


> The company you called is right and wrong. Currently you are able to put your non-Wyndham weeks into your Wyndham RCI account but it sounds like that will change when the points grid RCI change which is suppose to happen around Jan 15th. So for all intents and purposes you have to have 2 separate accounts.
> 
> Jason



Jason,

Have you heard this about 2 accounts from Wyndham? The only thing I have heard is that there will be a portal on the Wyndham website that we will use to access RCI and search for exchanges. Nothing was mentioned about changing or needing a different RCI account.

Now, just speculating here, but perhaps down the road with this portal, Wyndham will decide we no longer need an RCI account for Wyndham exchanges and they will stop paying for it. In that case we would each have to start paying for our own accounts if we want to keep one.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jan 6, 2011)

Susgar:

Congratulations on an excellent buy.  I would think that the main reason you were able to win is due to the MFs associated with 300,000 points.  

I am not a Wyndham-Worldmark owner but have exchanged into Wyndham-Worlmark resorts.  They have all been very good exchanges.  Having 300,000 points should enable you to travel almost anywhere, anytime within the Wyndham-Worldmark system.


----------



## STEVIE (Jan 6, 2011)

thankyou all so much. I am still confused about the RCI membership, do you think I should call back where I am buying or just wait until the transaction is complete? I can't access the owners web site because I don't currently have a Username or password. I guess I will be able to obtain that after everything closes? I know the MF are high, but I couldn't resist the price, and I have wanted to buy Windham for a while. I tried a few times to purchase in Newport RI, but I was never successful bidding high enough. Has anyone ever been able to trade into Newport in August? 
Sue


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jan 6, 2011)

Reading the RCI Update on wyndham's site, there is this bullet point:

_Specific week(s) of inventory are not eligible to be deposited in your Worldwide Exchange account._

So I take that to mean you aren't able to put non - wyndham weeks into your wyndham RCI Account. I haven't called to verify because I only have wyndham points so it doesn't really affect me. I could be wrong but that is just how I read it.


Jason

https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/member/href.do?id=LIB-0002523


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sue,

I have never looked at exactly 10 months out but I check now and don't see anything there june - september so I would guess it would be a 6 am at exactly 10 months out try. Or maybe this is where the New rci portal may be advantageous getting an exchange into one of those resorts. 

Jason


----------



## DrPhillopian (Jan 6, 2011)

"Learn what Reservation Transactions and Housekeeping Credits are."

Can you explain what these are?  From what I understand, if you buy from a third party you do not have these credits???


----------



## MustangGuy (Jan 6, 2011)

*Wyndham*

Congrats- I go to the Oceanwalk in Daytona through RCI.  Wyndham has great trading power. It will be our next t/s at the prices they are on ebay.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jan 6, 2011)

DrPhillopian said:


> "Learn what Reservation Transactions and Housekeeping Credits are."
> 
> Can you explain what these are?  From what I understand, if you buy from a third party you do not have these credits???



You get these based on the number of points you have in total contracts. You get 1 housekeeping credit for each 1,000 points you have. Then you pay Housekeeping credits for each reservation. The housekeeping credits breakdown: studio 28
1 bed 63
2 bed 77
3 bed 140
4 bed 154

You pay the same housekeeping credits for 1-7 nights so if you stay for 1 night or 7 nights in a 2 bedroom it is still 77 credits. As for reservation transactions you get 1 for every 77,000 points you have. All reservations done on 1 day count as 1 reservation transaction. Hope this helps.

Jason


----------



## shorts (Jan 7, 2011)

jjmanthei05 said:


> Reading the RCI Update on wyndham's site, there is this bullet point:
> 
> _Specific week(s) of inventory are not eligible to be deposited in your Worldwide Exchange account._
> 
> ...



This is referring to the ability we use to have of reserving a specific Wyndham week and depositing that particular reservation into RCI. Wyndham took that benefit away several years ago and now controls all RCI deposits (unless you have a Wyndham fixed week).


----------



## learnalot (Jan 7, 2011)

jjmanthei05 said:


> Reading the RCI Update on wyndham's site, there is this bullet point:
> 
> _Specific week(s) of inventory are not eligible to be deposited in your Worldwide Exchange account._
> 
> ...



Hi Jason and Sue,

I am pretty sure that this "_Specific week(s) of inventory are not eligible to be deposited in your Worldwide Exchange account._" pertains to the fact that Wyndham does not allow you to reserve a week in Wyndham and deposit it directly into RCI.  They only allow you to deposit points and they determine how those points will be allocated to RCI.  Many people would prefer to reserve a high demand week that would have excellent trading power, but they don't allow this.  The only Wyndham owners who can deposit specific weeks are those who own fixed weeks that have not been converted to points.

I don't think it refers to depositing non-Wyndham weeks into your RCI account affiliated with your Wyndham ownership because I believe others have posted about having done this.  We don't own at any non-Wyndham resorts, so I can't give specifics, just a vague recollection of things I have read here.


----------



## DrPhillopian (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! So, it's not a big concern if you have the points available.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Jan 7, 2011)

*RE: The RCI Update @ Wyndhamvacationresorts.com*



> Originally Posted by jjmanthei05
> Reading the RCI Update on wyndham's site, there is this bullet point:
> 
> Specific week(s) of inventory are not eligible to be deposited in your Worldwide Exchange account.
> ...



Jason,

Learnalot and shorts advised you correctly regarding the interpretation of the bullet point found in the "drill down" at Wyndhamvacationresorts.com.

*Wyndham will NOT allow the deposit of a specific week at a specific Wyndham Resort into a Wyndham Points owner's designated Worldwide Exchange Account.*

For others reading this: When you access Wyndhamvacationresorts.com, enter your username and password, and once you observe the first page that comes up you will notice a right to left scroll of pictures just under the word "Home."

By going to picture number 4 you will see a green tab entitled "Find Out More."By clicking on that tab you will "drill down" to *Your Exchange Benefit Is Getting A Makeover*.  

Scroll down to the bottom of the page entitled: *Your Exchange Benefit Is Getting A Makeover* and you will see the following sentence:

"Learn more now about the RCI and II Worldwide External Exchange program updates."

Click on the RCI within the website and you will "drill-down" to a page entitled: Exchanging with RCI® Is Going Online!

The bullet point referred to by Jason is the next to last bullet point under: 
What you should know about exchanging with RCI and the new online process:


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jan 7, 2011)

shorts said:


> This is referring to the ability we use to have of reserving a specific Wyndham week and depositing that particular reservation into RCI. Wyndham took that benefit away several years ago and now controls all RCI deposits (unless you have a Wyndham fixed week).



Yeah but since this is going to a fixed point grid the "specific Wyndham week" would make no sense. Because if you reserve a specific Wyndham week and put it into your account it would only be the number of points of the week of the reservation so I don't know why they would say this when it is no longer looking at exchanging weeks for the weeks in rci. 

Jason


----------



## learnalot (Jan 7, 2011)

jjmanthei05 said:


> Yeah but since this is going to a fixed point grid the "specific Wyndham week" would make no sense. Because if you reserve a specific Wyndham week and put it into your account it would only be the number of points of the week of the reservation so I don't know why they would say this when it is no longer looking at exchanging weeks for the weeks in rci.
> 
> Jason



Hi Jason,

There is a sentence to the same effect in the current materials as well.  The reality is that even though they have always talked about deposits in terms of weeks, they have really been points for some time.  The only exceptions were visible deposits, which DID represent an actual week  - to varying degrees of trading power.  Many people would probably prefer to be able to reserve and deposit and actual week, either for the purpose of reserving something with better trading power, or because you could reserve a week that cost fewer points than the new grid requires.  I think that's why they are restating no can do.


----------

